# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Doug, le beau gosse, croisé berger/dogue né en janvier 2013.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Doug
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 10 ans 
*N° d'identification:* 250268710354562
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 28 - Eure-et-Loir
*Situation :* En pension
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* Salia : 06 15 16 18 05
*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 270 




 

N° DE PUCE : 250268710354562

NOM : *DOUG* 

RACE : Croisé berger/dogue

SEXE : Mâle

DATE DE NAISSANCE : 01/01/2013

COULEUR : tricolore

POINT SANTE : *Doug* est identifié, vacciné, et castré. Malgré sa morphologie, *Doug* n'est pas catégorisé (diagnose effectué par le Professeur Courreau à Maisons alfort). Il pèse 35 kg.

SON  ORIGINE : Trouvé errant dans la rue, à l'âge de 6 mois, il a été placé  en fourrière. Son délai passé, l'association l'a prit sous son aile en  le plaçant en famille d'accueil. Il a été adopté par une 1ère famille,  mais sa force et son manque d'activité, les ont contraint à devoir nous  le rendre.


SON COMPORTEMENT :

*Doug*  est un chien affectueux, joueur, gourmand et très proche de ses  maîtres. Il adore interagir et faire plaisir à son propriétaire.

Il  vit seul, en box, dans une pension depuis février 2016. Suite à la  mésentente avec la chienne de sa famille d'accueil et le manque cruel de  famille d'accueil, nous n'avons pas eu d'autres choix. Pendant ces 2  années, il a pu continuer de progresser sur ses interactions avec les  chiens et les humains car il est suivi par un éducateur. *Doug* est un chien délicat. Il a été évalué niveau 3/4 lors de son évaluation comportementale en juin 2018.
Nous  attendons une famille ayant une expérience auprès des chiens dit  "réactif". C'est un chien sensible qu'il faut savoir décoder.


Chien  tonique mais pas sportif. La présence d'un jardin clos où il pourra se  dépenser est obligatoire. Toutes les propositions seront étudiées. Un  environnement calme serait un plus.

FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 
de 4 mois à 7 ans : 270.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 160.00 EUROS

ADOPTION  PRIVILÉGIÉE EN ILE DE FRANCE et départements limitrophes. Mais toute  proposition sera étudiée si le profil lui correspond.

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24* 
*Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org*


*Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil :** 06.29.90.26.68- 07.89.21.54.48*
*Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org*


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Adresse mail : parrainage@archedeternite.org

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

A la sortie du bain... beau comme un camion

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La FA de Doug a accueilli quelques jours deux chiots et cela c'est bien passé.

Il veut jouer mais leur saute dessus donc il leur fait mal mais il a pu évoluer avec eux sans agressivité     

On sent qu'il veut se contrôler !

Dès qu'il devenait trop brutal, sa FA les séparait. Mais les petiots ne se laissaient pas faire !!

----------


## D-elphine

je remonte ce beau gosse  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Doug et la chienne de sa FA, essayaient de jouer à même le sol comme ils avaient chaud mais ils ont finit par capituler

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Photo de Doug à diffuser !

Aller, une super famille pour ce beau gosse.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Vidéo de Doudou, très à l'aise dans l'eau :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Tant de beauté

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Vas-y, lance !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

P"tit Doudou  C'est trop dommage que personne ne se sente capable ( ? ) de l'adopter.
Un petit coin tranquille en campagne  ça doit bien se trouver non !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La nouvelle longe de Monsieur.

Prêt ?



Partez !!!



Tout beau tout sage.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une vraie beauté ce Doug.. il aura besoin d'une famille ayant pouvant continuer son éducation !!

**

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Doudou mérite lui aussi une super famille!!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Doug et sa tête de petit mignon

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Aller faites moi des caresses...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Doug

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau Doug attend toujours sa famille!!!

----------


## Smiile

Doug a t-il trouvé une famille ?

(Je diffuse son annonce)

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Non malheureusement toujours pas... les appels que l'on reçoit ne lui correspondent pas  ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une gravure Doudou

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Doug est à nouveau à l'adoption.

Notre Doug va bien !

Nous nous sommes revus le 23 juin 2018. Doug est toujours aussi gentil, affectueux et joueur. 

Il  a prit 2 kg par manque d'activité à cause de la chaleur lol il apprécie  faire la sieste et lézarder au soleil comme il a trop chaud.

Nous avons prit la décision de remettre Doug à l'adoption comme son éducateur pense aussi qu'il est prêt à intégrer une famille.
Il  a été évalué au niveau 3 lors de son évaluation comportementale. Nous  avons préféré lui faire passer cette évaluation afin que les potentiels  adoptants soient préparés, au mieux, pour son arrivée.

Evidemment,  plusieurs rencontres seront nécessaires pour que Doug fasse  connaissance avec ses potentiels adoptants et son éducateur est prêt à  les conseiller et les suivre surtout s'ils sont sur le secteur pour les  aider à le remettre dans une vie "quotidienne" normale puisqu'il vit  actuellement seul dans un box :-(

Doug pourra être adopté par des personnes ayant déjà eu des chiens , vivant en maison avec un jardin clos.
Un environnement calme serait un plus.
Nous étudierons toutes les demandes se présentant pour lui avec l'aide de son éducateur.

MERCI  A SES MARRAINES DE CONTINUER A NOUS SOUTENIR FINANCIÈREMENT CAR LE COÛT  DE SA DÉTENTION EN PENSION EST TRÈS ÉLEVÉ POUR L'ASSOCIATION MAIS  LORSQU'ON RESPECTE ET QU'ON AIME ON ESSAIE DE FAIRE LE MAXIMUM.

MERCI DE DIFFUSER UN MAXIMUM POUR NOTRE CHER DOUG  :Smile:

----------


## Belgo78

Je remonte, son adoption serait super pour lui mais aussi pour tous les autres toutous de l'association qui bénéficieraient de ce coûte son séjour en pension.

C'est vrai il lui faut un adoptant qui s'y connaisse pour poursuivre et ne pas perdre tout ce qu'il a apprit via l'éducateur de la pension, mais pour les amateurs ça veut dire aussi que les bases sont plus que posées  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Doug est en pension
Mais il est si Mignon
Qu'il n'attend plus que son Adoption !!!

----------


## Belgo78

Doug faut faire un peu attention
Mais avec les bonnes intentions
Il sera un super compagnon !!!

----------


## Belgo78

Doug Vous donne des frissons ?
Vous avez bien raison !
C'est en train de devenir un super champion !

----------


## Belgo78

Doug demande de la passion 
Pour ce chien qui sera  trognon
Une fois sorti de sa petite prison !

----------


## Belgo78

Doug toujours à l'adoption
Pourtant il n'a plus de frictions
Tout ses progrès vous ravirons !!!

----------


## Belgo78

UP pour Doug

----------


## Belgo78

Doug attend toujours sa famille, ce serait une superbe adoption !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Doug est toujours en pension et il attend qu'une famille aimante se manifeste.

----------


## Belgo78

En attendant son adoption, l'association recherche de nouveaux parrainages, afin que les frais de pensions impactent moins le budget de l'association et n'empêchent pas la réalisation de nouveaux projets.

----------


## Belgo78

Il est déjà magnifique comme ça, imaginons ce que ça donnerait si il trouvait enfin sa famille !

----------


## Belgo78

Vas y fais craquer un super adoptant !

----------


## Belgo78

Doug n'est pas catégorisé,
Mais il a toutes les qualités,
Pour une personne aimant les chiens typés !

----------


## jnang

bonjour, est il possible de le prendre en f.a? merci

----------


## Belgo78

Le mieux est de contacter l'association par téléphone  06.15.16.18.05 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.73.13.17.91 .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> bonjour, est il possible de le prendre en f.a? merci


Merci de vous intéresser à Doug, et n'hésitez pas à appeler Salia : 06.15.16.18.05 elle connaît très bien Doug et saura répondre à vos questions.

----------


## Belgo78

Si vous hésitez : 

http://archeternite.forumactif.org/t...se-h-pirouette

 ::

----------


## Belgo78

Doug progresse beaucoup, il lui manque plus qu'une famille pour franchir le dernier pallier !

----------


## Belgo78

J'aurai bien aimé qu'il trouve avant la fin de l'année mais c'est presque déja trop tard, pas grave si il trouve pour 2019 ce sera génial  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Up up up pour Doug  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Monkey

Il est beau comme tout. Sa FA du début n'a pas pu le garder ?

----------


## Belgo78

Ca fait un moment qu'il attend,  il est temps qu'une nouvelle vie s'offre à lui pour qu'il puisse profiter de tous les progrès qu'il a fait et qu'il fera encore  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Doug est toujours à l'adoption, un super chien qui mérite sa chance  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Remontes Dougie y en a pleins qui aiment les chiens comme toi, faut pas qu'ils te loupent  ::

----------


## jvaldo

encore une fois, doug peut il etre pris en f.a? merci

----------


## Belgo78

Il faut appeler l'association pour le savoir, je pense qu'en fonction du candidat la réponse peut varier , le numéro se trouve sur l'annonce en première page  :: 

Merci de vous intéresser à lui  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Les mois défilent et Doug n'a toujours pas trouvé son foyer  ::

----------


## manoe

Jvaldo, vous n'avez pas pu avoir de réponse ??

----------


## Belgo78

C'est assez étrange parce que l'association fini toujours par répondre que ce soit par téléphone, mail ou sur le forum, faut juste un peu patienter y a parfois de grosses urgences   :: 

Le beau Doug attend toujours que quelqu'un lui donnes la chance de confirmer tous les progrès qu'il a accomplit !  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> C'est assez étrange parce que l'association fini toujours par répondre que ce soit par téléphone, mail ou sur le forum, faut juste un peu patienter y a parfois de grosses urgences  
> 
> Le beau Doug attend toujours que quelqu'un lui donnes la chance de confirmer tous les progrès qu'il a accomplit !


Jvaldo à contacté et a parlé avec des membres de l'association, son dossier a été refusé et il connait les raisons.

----------


## Belgo78

Doug cherche toujours à adopter une famille, il aimerait qu'elle soit :

-Amoureuse des longues ballades et assez joueuse
-Connaisseuse des supers chiens comme lui pour pouvoir l'apprécier à sa juste valeur.
-Désireuse de n'avoir qu'un seul compagnon, il a tellement d'amour à rattraper qu'il ne veut pas trop partager.
-En campagne, ce n'est pas son premier critère mais le calme il adore ça !

N'hésitez pas à lui envoyer votre candidature, il est très sélectif mais qui ne tente rien n'à rien !

----------


## Belgo78

Doug attend toujours vos candidatures, n'hésitez pas  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Allons allons ne soyez pas timide  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Doug est de plus en plus beau, c'est tellement dommage de passer à côté de lui  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Une petite vidéo où l'on voit bien le super chien qu'il est : 

https://youtu.be/oslknDe1i5c

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

De réels avancées en matière de réactivité envers ses congénères. Sorti  de son box, il regardait les autres chiens aboyés mais ne réagissait  pas.
S'il est proche de la grille, il va venir grogner mais si on le  rappelle à l'ordre, il revient vers nous. En sachant qu'il a eu ces  réactions car je le tenais en laisse. Si c'est son éducateur qui le  tient , aucune réaction de sa part.

Dans l'enclos en liberté, il a  pu exprimer sa joie et j'étais pleine de boue, de bave mais nous étions  tellement contents de nous retrouver.

Toujours aussi gourmand, il a adoré les friandises et les jouets que je lui ai amené.

Il m'a dit qu'il a pu être mit en liberté avec la chienne de l'éducateur, le loup tchèque, il y a eu de la friction mais *Doug* n'a pas répondu et tout c'est bien passé.

Il n'a pas refait de sortie en ville avec *Doug* mais vu les réactions des personnes qui s'écartent à sa vue, chien muselé, dur de le tester.

Il  a prit du poids sans être en surpoids mais c'est le bon gras de  l'hiver, son éducateur ne doute pas qu'il va perdre ses kilos avec  l'arrivée du printemps.

Aujourd'hui toutes les personnes de la  pension même les nouveaux stagiaires qui se sentent de s'occuper d'un  gros chien peuvent le sortir "dans la pension". 

On a convenu de  lui refaire passer son évaluation dès que possible. Nous allons  rechercher mutuellement des vétérinaires habitués à faire passer des  évaluations comportementales aux molosses pour ne pas tomber dans  l'excès de certains. 

Il pense aussi que *Doug*  peut intégrer une vie de famille MAIS devra être confié à des personnes  averties, qui seront bien à même de répondre à ses besoins.
Une méconnaissance ou une négligence peut faire régresser *Doug* dans sa stabilité.
Evidemment, le résultat de l'évaluation sera déterminant sur le profil recherché et attendu.

Il m'a dit qu'il l'aurait bien adopté mais il a déjà un chien comme *Doug* et ces 2 là ne pourront pas cohabiter. Il l'a adopté d'ailleurs car ce chien avait les mêmes besoins que *Doug*.

----------


## Belgo78

Très belle description qui peut faire peur, mais si on lit entre les lignes, ça veut dire que les amateurs de ce type de chien n'auraient pas à débourser des sommes folles pour parfaire son éducation, juste veiller sur lui comme lui veillera sur vous, c'est un peu (beaucoup) ce qu'on recherche chez un molosse non ? 

 ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le beau doudou attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## Belgo78

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

Allez douggie rapportes la baballe à ta future famille  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Doug* aura besoin d'une  personne très a l'écoute de ses besoins et qui devra respecter les  conseils donnés par son éducateur afin que le passage de relais se fasse  dans de bonnes conditions.

Mon ressentit est que *Doug*  est un chien extra . Sa rencontre est pour moi une chance , aussi bien  pour lui , afin de montrer qu'il pourra surement accorder sa confiance  et montrer qu'il est capable d'avoir une vie de famille , mais aussi  pour moi car c'est aussi un travail personnel sur la maniere  d'apprehender un chien qui ne rentre dans aucun moule .

Alors  pour les gens qui comme moi adorent les molosses j'espere vraiment qu'il  trouvera sa famille de coeur ou il pourra s'épanouir dans le respect et  en sécurité.










Agrandir cette image

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

Waouh quels progrès !!!!

Vite une famille pour Doug  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

https://www.facebook.com/DougArcheDeternite/

Page facebook spéciale pour Douggie, je rappelle le défi, lui trouver une famille avant la fin de l'année  :: 

Merci de ptg et aimer la page  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/oslknDe1i5c


https://youtu.be/yHhoogl3QWA

----------


## Monkey

Quel beau gosse !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Doug* semble avoir prit du poids.
Il se fatigue vite car il ne fait pas beaucoup d'activités.
Il est cependant, en forme et égal à lui même.

----------


## Vegane7

Je ne retrouve plus le lien de l'événement FB de Doug...

----------


## phacélie

C'est celui-ci ? https://www.facebook.com/DougArcheDeternite/

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, merci !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

Ne reste plus qu'un mois pour relever le défi qu'il soit adopté avant la fin de l'année !

Je continue d'y croire comme lui continue de progresser  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole qui a rendu visite à Doug :

Avec Audrey, avec les employés de la pension, avec moi, il est  parfait... tellement affectueux car il nous connait, nous fait  confiance.
Avec Evelyne, qu'il ne connait pas, il est sur ses gardes,  un peu tendu, car il a besoin de la connaitre pour évoluer sereinement  en sa compagnie.
Il faudrait une autre visite, le lendemain, comme  pour les nouveaux à la pension pour qu'il la connaisse et l'accepte sans  crainte. C'est ce que fait Audrey et *Doug* accepte les inconnus sans problème.
La distance nous empêche de faire ces présentations correctement.

----------


## Belgo78

Je crois que le défi de lui trouver sa famille en 2019 ne sera pas relevé  :: 

Par contre lui a relevé le sien, faire beaucoup beaucoup de progrès  :: 

https://youtu.be/oslknDe1i5c

Nouveau défi : le faire adopter avant juillet 2020 !!  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Doug* nous souhaite une bonne année !

Il a prit la pose pour tenter de séduire une famille ! J'espère que 2020 sera SON année

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Salia :

quand je dis que *Doug* est un chien adorable et coopératif une fois qu'il est en confiance avec les gens... l'image le prouve !
et  dans cette situation , même s'il devait réagir , je n'y verrais aucun  mal, il profite de sa friandise, on doit le laisser tranquille (bon mise  à part que si c'est dangereux pour lui, il faut pouvoir apprendre à son  chien à donner/laisser pour son bien être) mais bon ça prouve qu'il est  vraiment cool  


https://youtu.be/YyjwGAu8juo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

udrey nous a fait un retour pour *Doug* !
Si ça peut aider à mieux le cerner  
*Doug*  est réactif chien et humain. Une fois qu'on sait comment faire avec lui  et qu'on anticipe en extérieur et à la venue d'invités, tout devient  plus gérable.
Au sein du foyer, c'est un amour avec tous les membres de la famille.
Je  suis heureuse de lire qu'Audrey pense aussi qu'il peut cohabiter avec  un chien de petite taille comme il l'avait fait lorsqu'il était avec  nous.
 

- La future famille aura-t-elle un apprentissage à poursuivre ? *Oui. Sociabilisation.*

- Quel profil de famille conviendrait selon vous ? *Une personne aimante mais avec de la poigne (surtout lors des sorties).*

-Les vaccinations sont-ils bien à jour ? *Oui*

- Des problèmes de santé particuliers à signaler ? *Non*

- Poids actuel ou dernière pesée ? *34 kgs*

- S'entend-il bien avec les autres chiens (mâles et femelles) ? *certainement pas les mâles ou les chiens de son gabarit ; à voir pour les femelles et les chiens de petite taille.*

- Réactions vis-à-vis des chats ? *on ne sait pas mais je pense qu’il vaut mieux éviter*

- Peut-il rester seul un moment sans rien détruire ? Si oui, combien de temps environ ? *oui, vit actuellement en enclos*

- Serait il mieux dans une famille ayant déjà un autre chien ou pas ? *certainement si compatibilité*

- Sait-il marcher en laisse ?* oui*

- A-t-il du rappel "en longe" bien entendu puisque qu'il ne doit en aucun cas être lâché ? *oui*

- A-t-il peur des inconnus (homme, femmes, enfants) ? *réactif lorsqu’il ne connait pas mais l’acceptation se fait très rapidement suite à la présentation*

- A-t-il peur des voitures ? *non*

- A-t-il peur d'autre chose ? *non*

- Est-il propre ? *oui*

- Est-il malade en voiture ? *non*

- A-t-il l'habitude de se promener en ville ? *non.  Il l’a très peu fait mais réactions très vives lorsqu’il croise des  personnes et des chiens. C’est pour cette réaction qu’il est primordial  d’avoir de la poigne lors des sorties. Mais avec l’habitude et de la  poigne, il n’y a pas de raisons pour qu’il ne s’habitue pas.*

  
Je  suis pourtant sûre qu'il existe une famille avec un bel environnement,  qui ne reçoit pas du monde toutes les semaines qui saura prendre soin de  *Doug* et lui offrir enfin la vie qu'il mérite.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## Belgo78

Aujourd'hui, je suis allé rendre une petite visite à Doug, il a gardé son box mais de façon très posée, j'ai pu lui donner des gâteaux très rapidement, un gros gourmand le Douggie. 

Par la suite il s'est montré très sage et assez joueur à vouloir voir si il ne m'en restait pas un peu.

Je n'ai pas pu rentrer dans son box, faute de temps, la pension ayant beaucoup de boulot.

Mais ce n'est que partie remise, il m'a plutôt donné confiance  :: 

Je pense en effet qu'il faudra une personne capable de le comprendre et vivant dans un endroit calme, plusieurs pré-visite à la pension seront probablement nécessaire, Doug est un bon chien mais a besoin de temps pour accorder sa confiance, il ferait un très bon compagnon pour quelqu'un vivant un peu isolé en campagne et sachant lui apporter l'attention qu'il mérite  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Je le remonte, une semaine que je l'ai vu, son regard ne me quitte pas, si il trouve la bonne personne, une belle vie l'attend  ::

----------


## Vegane7

> C'est celui-ci ? https://www.facebook.com/DougArcheDeternite/


Repartageons sur FB pour DOUG !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Salia :

Une journée entière avec *Doug* ! Sur les routes, en balade, face à l'éducateur, un vrai bonheur d'être avec lui.

*DOUG*  a vraiment bien évolué. Par le travail de RAphael vis à vis des autres  chiens mais aussi la promiscuité avec tous les chiens de la pension.
J'étais vraiment agréablement surprise de le voir "plus posé" face à ses congénères.
Il réagit toujours mais de manière plus modéré. L'ordre " tu laisses" semble bien le détourner.

L'éducateur nous a montré que face à un chien peureux, il réagit vivement.
Face à un chien "agressif" , il ne réagit pas.
J'étais vraiment surprise. *DOUG* semble choisir les chiens.

Face à des inconnus, il n'a pas été aussi réactif qu'avant. Il a regardé l'éducateur, l'a reniflé, puis il m'a suivi.
L'éducateur a pu le prendre en laisse, et *Doug* a grogné contre lui. L'éducateur, lui a de suite dit que c'était "NON". *Doug* l'a regardé, m'a regardé. Puis il est resté à l'écoute de l'éducateur.

C'était impressionnant. C'est vrai qu'il semblait plus perdu qu'autre chose.

On a fait plusieurs exercices pour le tester. Et là je me dis , mais pourquoi n'a t-on pas filmé ?

L'éducateur le voit comme un chien "peureux" qui ne sait pas ce qu'on attend de lui.
Il  a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de gros travail à faire mais il avait besoin  d'être guidé et sensibilisé aux bonnes réactions face aux humains et  autres chiens.

Il va nous envoyer un compte rendu de la séance.

Il  accepte de le prendre en pension éducative, à partir de septembre  (impossible en juillet/aout). J'attends le devis. Il va être TRES salé.
Il faut compter la pension + l'éducation.
*DOUG*  pourrait être placé pendant 15 jours dans une pension avec laquelle  collabore l'éducateur. DE cette façon, il peut le travailler  quotidiennement en le mettant face à différentes personnes, lieux et  situations. C'est exactement ce dont *Doug* a besoin.

C'est sûrement enfin la chance de *Doug* d'évoluer de façon significative.
J'ai bien sentie que *Doug* serait réceptif avec lui.
D'autre part, comme il serait dans le dépt 93. Nous pourrions le voir plus souvent pendant ce training.

J'espère vraiment que nous pourrons, encore une fois, nous engager pour *Doug* et que vous serez nombreux à nous aider financièrement pour réunir la somme nécessaire à ce nouveau projet.

*Doug* a passé trop de temps en boxe. Il est temps qu'il sorte.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour le beau gosse !

https://www.facebook.com/DougArcheDeternite/

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Belgo78

Merci tout ceux qui l'ont vu s'accorde pour dire que c'est un bon chien, qui devrait ravir le bon maître  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

En chair et en os, il garde la forme et l'amour des caresses , avec les personnes de confiance 


https://youtu.be/RVfWUQUtnjo

https://youtu.be/yV-rN6DQfQk

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Salia qui a été voir Doug :

Une journée entière avec *Doug* ! Sur les routes, en balade, face à l'éducateur, un vrai bonheur d'être avec lui.

*DOUG*  a vraiment bien évolué. Par le travail de RAphael vis à vis des autres  chiens mais aussi la promiscuité avec tous les chiens de la pension.
J'étais vraiment agréablement surprise de le voir "plus posé" face à ses congénères.
Il réagit toujours mais de manière plus modéré. L'ordre " tu laisses" semble bien le détourner.

L'éducateur nous a montré que face à un chien peureux, il réagit vivement.
Face à un chien "agressif" , il ne réagit pas.
J'étais vraiment surprise. *DOUG* semble choisir les chiens.

Face à des inconnus, il n'a pas été aussi réactif qu'avant. Il a regardé l'éducateur, l'a reniflé, puis il m'a suivi.
L'éducateur a pu le prendre en laisse, et *Doug* a grogné contre lui. L'éducateur, lui a de suite dit que c'était "NON". *Doug* l'a regardé, m'a regardé. Puis il est resté à l'écoute de l'éducateur.

C'était impressionnant. C'est vrai qu'il semblait plus perdu qu'autre chose.

On a fait plusieurs exercices pour le tester. Et là je me dis , mais pourquoi n'a t-on pas filmé ?

L'éducateur le voit comme un chien "peureux" qui ne sait pas ce qu'on attend de lui.
Il  a dit qu'il n'y avait pas de gros travail à faire mais il avait besoin  d'être guidé et sensibilisé aux bonnes réactions face aux humains et  autres chiens.

Il va nous envoyer un compte rendu de la séance.

Il  accepte de le prendre en pension éducative, à partir de septembre  (impossible en juillet/aout). J'attends le devis. Il va être TRES salé.
Il faut compter la pension + l'éducation.
*DOUG*  pourrait être placé pendant 15 jours dans une pension avec laquelle  collabore l'éducateur. DE cette façon, il peut le travailler  quotidiennement en le mettant face à différentes personnes, lieux et  situations. C'est exactement ce dont *Doug* a besoin.

C'est sûrement enfin la chance de *Doug* d'évoluer de façon significative.
J'ai bien sentie que *Doug* serait réceptif avec lui.
D'autre part, comme il serait dans le dépt 93. Nous pourrions le voir plus souvent pendant ce training.

J'espère vraiment que nous pourrons, encore une fois, nous engager pour *Doug* et que vous serez nombreux à nous aider financièrement pour réunir la somme nécessaire à ce nouveau projet.

*Doug* a passé trop de temps en boxe. Il est temps qu'il sorte.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Salia :

Il est resté sage avec Sandrine  :Smile:  et elle lui a même offert un os  ::  





Je l'ai mitraillé de photos ! Tellement beau  :Smile:  Qui va craquer ???????????










Retour à la pension.   j'espère un jour que tu sortiras pour aller enfin vers un foyer aimant.






Les  au revoir sont toujours un déchirement... Audrey la responsable de la  pension est venue me rejoindre... et nous sommes parties ensemble.
*DOUG* n'a cessé d'aboyer... si j'avais pu revenir pour le remettre en voiture et l'emmener.

Ton jour viendra mon loulou     je ne perdrais pas espoir pour toi.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Viviane (Bénévole de l'arche d'Eternité ) :

j'ai eu la chance de rendre visite à *Doug*  accompagnée de Salia. Avec Salia dans son box et moi à l'extérieur, il  reste méfiant même si je ne le regarde pas. Une fois dehors il  s'intéresse peu à moi mais à l'environnement, ne réagit pas vis à vis  des chiens qui aboient dans leur box sur son passage. En forêt, ne  s'occupe pas de moi non plus mais des odeurs de la forêt et bruissements  d'ailes d'oiseaux. Deux cyclistes nous ont dépassées, sans bruit,  aucune réaction de *Doug*.  Après quelques pas à ses côtés, il me donne un petit coup de museau sur  le genou avec l'œil goguenard... Il m'observe de temps en temps du coin  de l'œil tout en faisant mine de regarder devant lui. Il a simplement  besoin d'un temps d'observation pour se sentir à l'aise avec une  personne qu'il ne connaît pas. Très attaché à la personne qui s'occupe  de lui.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Petite balade dans un forêt proche de la pension.
Nous n'avons croisé personne, si ce n'est 2 cyclistes mais aucun intérêt de la part de *Doug*.

Quelques  photos avec tous ces nouveaux accessoires, collier, laisse, muselière  et un harnais (d'essai) j'espère lui en trouve un plus attrayant sur lui   :: 










Quand tu auras fini tes photos tu me dis lol








*Doug* marche très bien en laisse, il ne tire pas.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

2 petites vidéos du beau Doug :

https://youtu.be/IEj88R-qwyM

https://youtu.be/nPI_tWBJ7a8

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

si on peut mettre le code de la bannière voire en faire faire une autre où l'on voit mieux Doug, je la mettrai en signature

----------


## doriant

V en faire une autre. Le topic des bann pr codes et demandes >> http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...atures-183853/

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> V en faire une autre. Le topic des bann pr codes et demandes >> http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...atures-183853/



Merci c'est gentil  ::

----------


## doriant

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/doug-beau-gosse-croise-berger-dogue-janvier-2013-a-114077/][IMG] https://nsm09.casimages.com/img/2020/10/17//20101701233324395717085843.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Merci  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

j'ai changé la bannière , mais je dois avouer que je n'avais pas de suite compris le texte  _"non cat"_ (j'avais pensé non chats cat en anglais) Mais très vite j'ai compris non catégorisé  Merci Doriant pour le beau Doug

----------


## aurore27

PTG

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Avec les tatas !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Marion bénévole à l'association :
 je suis allée voir *Doug*  avec Dianou dans sa pension la semaine dernière. C'était la 1er fois  que je le rencontrais et ça s'est très bien passé. Nous avons fait une  balade en forêt. Certes après il faut avoir l'habitude des molosses ou  des grands chiens. Le gabarit de *Doug*  est impressionnant, ce qui peut effrayer beaucoup de gens. D'autant que  lui ne s'en rend pas forcément compte et vient vous voir de manière  très avenante. 
Je l'ai trouvé magnifique - son physique ne peut  laisser personne indifférent - et il a des yeux incroyables. C'est un  chien vif et puissant qui doit apprendre à gérer ses montées en  excitation (en même temps après 4 ans de box quand il en sort il a un  peu besoin de se défouler, normal quoi) et qui sera très proche de son  maître. J'espère vraiment que "Dougy dog" trouvera sa famille.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Il faudrait ajouter ces photos ou refaire un post facebook pour lui donner une nouvelle chance Il est si beau ce Doug Merci Marion de lui avoir offert ce petit bonheur

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

L'une des salariés de la pension, a fait cette jolie vidéo     elle le montre tel qu'il est  !
Petite sieste, joujou, petit aboiement au voisin et hop je viens récupérer les câlins 

https://youtu.be/4OWfshiZtzs

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

en voyant les smileys j'ai pensé à une adoption Zut il n'en est rien mais merci pour cette belle vidéo

----------


## GADYNETTE

en espérant que cette jolie petite vidéo le mette en valeur pour une future et belle adoption.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole qui lui a rendu visite à la pension :

Pendant la balade ! Il s'était excité à la vue d'un chien aboyeur dans  son jardin, mais il a réussit à décrocher rapidement à ma demande.  J'étais très très fière de lui. On l'entend le perturbateur derrière lol

https://youtu.be/FHlWBpYc_yU

https://youtu.be/RbLWbmPTELY

https://youtu.be/FrwUcyLjZp8

https://youtu.be/jBcsfTyfveU

https://youtu.be/nTuBblYCmTc

https://youtu.be/5tgxiHu3ceM

----------


## Belgo78

Doug n'a cessé de nous montré toutes ses qualités en 2020, il faut absolument qu'il trouve enfin sa famille en 2021  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Doug* tout content de partir en balade, et nous aussi!!!



https://youtu.be/o4CqjIZ4reI

https://youtu.be/eez49J1DxlY

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour le beau gosse !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DougArcheDeternite/


UP !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

2021 j'espère tant de voir partir de la pension pour une famille aimante ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> UP !


En cliquant sur le lien FB je lis
NEW ! NEW ! Doug vient de quitter la super équipe de la pension "Aux canins câlins" sur Dreux, qui a prit soin de lui pendant 5 ans. Il passe entre les mains de l'éducatrice (éthologiste) Mélanie de Dog'react afin qu'elle puisse l'aider à mieux gérer sa réactivité dans différents environnements :: 


Il doit y avoir une raison pour qu'il ait fallu 5 ans pour que Doug rencontre une éducatrice !!! Je souhaite que cela lui permette de vivre en famille dans pas trop longtemps

Les années passent ...............

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Une vie d'attente... quelle tristesse... parce que tu n'es pas un chien comme les autres. Parce que tu as besoin d'une personne responsable qui saura te comprendre et t'accepter tel que tu es. L'espoir amènera t-il cette famille ?
> 
> On a beau avoir croisé la route de milliers de chiens... tant qu'on a pas croisé la route de chien comme toi... on reste dans une certaine ignorance... fonctionner avec le regard, les positions, désamorcer ton inquiétude, ton questionnement, transmettre ses émotions, accepter qu'on se trompe, qu'on doit changer sa façon de voir le chien... on apprend tellement à ton contact.
> 
> De plus, tu as un amour sans limite à offrir à toutes personnes qui prend la peine d'apprendre à te connaître. Tous ceux qui l'ont fait, n'ont eu que des compliments à faire sur toi. Il suffit de rester responsable et de garder en tête que tu es un chien réac.
> 
> 8 ans cette année... toujours pas de vie avec un autre chien, ni chat ni enfants. Tu veux juste une personne qui t'aime et prend soin de toi uniquement.




- - - Mise à jour - - -

je viens de lire sur fb ce message en voulant partager Pourquoi plus personne ne vient mettre à jour le post de Doug sur Rescue??

----------


## Vegane7

Il n'y a hélas pas que le post de Doug qui soit déserté par son autrice : des tas de publications le sont !
Il semble que Rescue ait perdu beaucoup d'audience depuis l'année dernière.
La faute peut-être à l'énorme bug des abonnements ?

----------


## Belgo78

Oups désolé je n'avais pas vu vos questions, je suis l'un des parrains de Doug, je suis son actu de très près et l'ai déjà vu en vrai, donc je me permets de répondre.

Doug à déjà vu plusieurs éducateurs au cours de ces 3/4 dernières années, de même que la pension où il était s'occupait très bien de lui et veillait à le faire progresser positivement.

Tous s'accordent à dire qu'il est un bon chien qui a juste besoin de trouver la bonne famille. Je pense surtout d'une personne ayant un gros coup de cœur pour lui et les conditions idéales.

Là il a changé de pension principalement pour pouvoir évoluer dans un environnement lui convenant mieux afin qu'il ait le maximum de chances de séduire. 

Je peux garantir que Doug est suivi de très très près par plusieurs personnes de l'association, on désespère un peu qu'il trouve sa famille mais on se bat  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Doug apprécie beaucoup d'avoir plus d'espaces pour se dépenser, le contact passe très bien avec la personne qui s'occupe de lui.

Une nouvelle campagne de parrainage va être lancée pour lui, en espérant que ça lui permette d'obtenir plus de soutien et qui sait d'augmenter ses chances de trouver une famille  :: 

Plus de nouvelles sur https://archeternite.forumactif.org/ le forum de l'association  ::

----------


## mamounette54

..

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

merci belgo78 Je ne disais pas que DOUG n'était pas suivi mais son post sur Rescue
Merci pour les nouvelles

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il n'y a hélas pas que le post de Doug qui soit déserté par son autrice : des tas de publications le sont !
> Il semble que Rescue ait perdu beaucoup d'audience depuis l'année dernière.
> La faute peut-être à l'énorme bug des abonnements ?


Ah je ne savais pas Ce bug a été résolu? Quel dommage pour les animaux sinon

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, il a été résolu chez moi voici une semaine environ...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

il a 8 ANS DOUG ET TOUJOURS PAS DE VIE DE FAMILLE ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je me permets de mettre les dernières nouvelles lues sur le lien cité plus haut Je suis triste car le lien FB est supprimé donc moins de partages mais surtout car le placement de Doug n'est pas évident:



> "Bon, j'ai fermé la page Fb de Doug. J'en ai assez des personnes qui tombent sur sa page et qui posent des questions comme ci RIEN était expliqué, sans prendre la peine de lire ... je prend beaucoup de temps à tout écrire et je me demande pourquoi.
> 
> Bref. Le forum ça sera très bien pour lui et pour nous.
> 
> J'espère pouvoir parler cette semaine à Mélanie afin de faire un point sur le mois passer chez elle et la suite à venir.
> 
>  Je ne vous cache pas que les premiers retours sont négatifs. Il a 8 ans cette année... des attitudes ancrées qui seront visiblement difficiles à modifier.
> La mésentente chien est confirmé et Mélanie me déconseille même de le placer avec des "petits" chiens car il est trop réactif et sur-réagit pour des petits détails du quotidien et l'autre chien en fait les frais. Pour l'instant, il restera muselé pour tout contact avec un autre chien ou un humain.
> 
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

QUI POUR ADOPTER DOUG

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Pas facile de lui trouver la famille idéale et surtout aucune personne se manifeste pour lui...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Et franchement je pense qu'avoir supprimé son post Facebook fait qu'il est moins vu ,moins diffusé :: 
il y aura toujours des personnes qui liront à moitié voire pas du tout mais je pense que ce n'est pas grave qu'il faut faire abstraction!
Car en fait, comment est "vu" Doug? :: 
Sur votre forum essentiellement ? par les personnes qui vont à la pension? Attention je ne critique pas mais je me dit que ce n'est pas évident de le "remarquer" et vu toutes les spécificités de son adoption çà réduit ses chances 
je souhaite pour lui le meilleur  :: 

Merci à la pension qui fait tout en ce sens

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

deux mois sans que personne ne vienne sur le post de Doug ::

----------


## Vegane7

Pourquoi le FB de DOUG a-t-il disparu ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

[QUOTE=Vegane7;3337228]Pourquoi le FB de DOUG a-t-il disparu ?[/QUOTE_"Bon, j'ai fermé la page Fb de Doug. J'en ai assez des personnes qui tombent sur sa page et qui posent des questions comme ci RIEN était expliqué, sans prendre la peine de lire ... je prend beaucoup de temps à tout écrire et je me demande pourquoi._

_Bref. Le forum ça sera très bien pour lui et pour nous._

_J'espère pouvoir parler cette semaine à Mélanie afin de faire un point sur le mois passer chez elle et la suite à venir._

_ Je ne vous cache pas que les premiers retours sont négatifs. Il a 8 ans cette année... des attitudes ancrées qui seront visiblement difficiles à modifier._
_La mésentente chien est confirmé et Mélanie me déconseille même de le placer avec des "petits" chiens car il est trop réactif et sur-réagit pour des petits détails du quotidien et l'autre chien en fait les frais. Pour l'instant, il restera muselé pour tout contact avec un autre chien ou un humain._

_Mickael nous avait envoyé beaucoup de vidéos de lui entouré de chiens en "balade" mais en intérieur tout change... l'espace est restreint._
_J'avais voulu croire qu'un placement plus souple serait possible mais il n'en est rien._

_Cela nous permet de poser des conditions de vies réelles. Et ça c'est top._

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

triste post

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, c'est triste...il faudrait que Mélanie l'adopte ????

----------

